# Which Pyraminx are best?



## Zarxrax (Apr 2, 2010)

About a year ago I got a pyraminx, but I don't know what kind it was. It had metallic shiny stickers, and it turned really crappy. I was also rather uncomfortable with the seemingly huge size of it. But, I don't know if it was the same size as a standard pyraminx or not. I only ever solved it once and then got rid of it.

I think I might want to get back into pyraminx again though, but I want to make sure I don't get a really crappy one again. What are some good ones these days?
I saw a new tiled QJ on popbuying that looks rather attractive: http://www.popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.QJ_Plastic_Sticker_Triangle_Pyramid_Magic_Cube_White-28944

Does anyone have any opinions on this particular one? Or just let me know what kind you would recommend


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 2, 2010)

Get one without tiles, QJ tiles feel slippery. I have the QJ pyraminx (white) and it rocks. I got it on popbuying too!


----------



## antros (Apr 3, 2010)

Over and over asking these same questions...
Several themes (just use the search options): 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8428
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17201
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5979
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6796
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6637
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8208


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 3, 2010)

antros said:


> Over and over asking these same questions...
> Several themes (just use the search options):
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8428
> ...



Most of those were from from 2008. Trends change. How many people still use their same 3x3x3 or 2x2x2 that they were using in 2008?
One of them was fairly recent, but out of all those, I suppose it's pretty easy to miss one, isn't it?


----------



## Feryll (Apr 3, 2010)

I really hated my qj tile pyraminx. It wasn't very fast, you can't remove the ball bearings, pieces easily fall out, and this isn't the products fault, but mine got supper rusty and horrible when water got on it.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2010)

why do people think that there actually is an answer to this question? O__o

I could tell you how the different pyraminx's acts (well... I can't tell how the ones with black stickers acts )

this is just a out of my mind list (if you think I'm missing a brand please tell me)

*Mefferts II*
control: 2/5
turning accuracy: 3/5
turning speed:5/5
out-of-box: 5/5
when broken in: 5/5
when overused: 3/5
comment: _only good for speed_

*Tomy*
control: 5/5
turning accuracy: 5/5
turning speed:3/5
out-of-box: ?/5
when broken in: 5/5
when overused: 1/5
comment: _Haven't tried out-of-box, but they are very easily broken (they simply just die xD)_

*Edison*
control: 2/5
turning accuracy: 5/5
turning speed:5/5
out-of-box: -unlimited/5
when broken in: 5/5 
when overused: ?/5
comment: _can't turn before balls are taken out and it is lubed... and let's just say that I broke a screwdriver when taking out the balls on one of mine xD btw. I don't think this can get overused (corrected by Jai)  but it's a hell to break it in..._


*QJ from C4Y*
control: 4/5
turning accuracy: 3/5
turning speed:4/5
out-of-box: 4/5
when broken in: 5/5
when overused: 2/5
comment: _4.97, 5.42, 5.69 and 5.77 is all done with this type of pyraminx... they are okay for speed, but REALLY REALLY annoying when they get overused, and that happens extremely fast_

*QJ with tiles from 9spuzzle*
control: 4/5
turning accuracy: 4/5
turning speed:3/5
out-of-box: 3/5
when broken in: 5/5
when overused: 2/5
comment: _They get rusty O___O WTF!?? but indeed very nice the between my solve number ~500 and ~2000_

*DX pyraminx, the one with shiny stickers... (anybody know the brand?)*
control: 1/5
turning accuracy: 1/5
turning speed:5+/5
out-of-box: 4/5
when broken in: 4/5
when overused: 5/5
comment: _I guess I can do sub 0.45 2-flip on this one, but it will lock up the first 50 tries ;-) Btw, Brunito had this one at WC before he got a russian pyraminx _

*Russian Pyraminx*
control: 5/5
turning accuracy: 3/5
turning speed:3/5
out-of-box: 1/5
when broken in: 5/5
when overused: 5/5
comment: _my hands are too big for this, but it can cut 60 degrees if you really force it... that CANNOT be done with ANY other pyraminx at ALL.. so indeed a nice puzzle, it's also smooth ;D_

other suggestions?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 3, 2010)

I LOVE the stickered QJ pyraminx from PopBuying or Cube4You. If you resticker it and lube it, its amazing. You can adjust the tenison a bit too.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Odder.


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Thank you Odder.



thanks for liking it =D (btw, your signature is weird O___o


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 3, 2010)

Odder said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Odder.
> ...


Yeah I'm working on it.  I'm probably going to practice pyra a little more now to see if I can get sub 6 so I was thinking of getting a new one so that post was gold.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice list Odder!

Can you tell me some more about this Russian pyraminx? Is there anywhere to buy it online? It sounds interesting.


----------



## andyt1992 (Apr 3, 2010)

does anyone have a link to the pyraminx on ebay that everyone used to get that come is sets of 2 and 4?? what pyraminx were they?


----------



## Brunito (Apr 3, 2010)

hey odder my edison it's very good now i have it repaired and i broke it in and now its very good but it will be better


----------



## Carrot (Apr 3, 2010)

Brunito said:


> hey odder my edison it's very good now i have it repaired and i broke it in and now its very good but it will be better



Hey Bruno! =D

damn... but my Edison is best xD



Zarxrax said:


> Nice list Odder!
> 
> Can you tell me some more about this Russian pyraminx? Is there anywhere to buy it online? It sounds interesting.



I bought it at WC '09 but I have never seen it any other places xD


----------



## TemurAmir (Apr 3, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> does anyone have a link to the pyraminx on ebay that everyone used to get that come is sets of 2 and 4?? what pyraminx were they?



They were from the seller tropicalestore (I think that's the one you were talking about)... you can search it since I'm too lazy to link it...


----------



## antros (Apr 3, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Nice list Odder!
> Can you tell me some more about this Russian pyraminx? Is there anywhere to buy it online? It sounds interesting.



All Poles in top10 are using this Pyraminx (beyond me). It is as old as me (82 ') and are no longer manufactured, so do not buy it in store. However, in Poland can sometimes buy (I have the same two).


----------



## RyanO (Apr 7, 2010)

I wasn't too impressed with the tiled QJ pyraminx, it locks up a lot more than my mefferts.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2010)

Odder said:


> I guess I can do sub 0.45 2-flip on this one, but it will lock up the first 50 tries



And I thought my 0.63 2-flip was fast  Wow, great review. I am now interested in getting the Tomy pyraminx  I've wanted a new Pyra for a while now, my Mefferts has become too loose.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 7, 2010)

He forgot to mention that Tomys somehow cost more than edisons.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 7, 2010)

QJ


----------



## lilkdub503 (Apr 7, 2010)

Only good for speed

What the hell else am I looking for?


----------



## RyanO (Apr 7, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Only good for speed
> 
> What the hell else am I looking for?



As in it turns fast but locks up a lot? Just a guess.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 1, 2010)

where to buy the russian pyraminx?


----------



## Carrot (Nov 1, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> where to buy the russian pyraminx?


 
Second-hand... They are not available in any shops as far as I know...(They stopped producing them ages ago... decades ago... MILLENIUMS ago!! =D) and why post in 2 threads that are pretty much the same threads? -.-'


----------

